# Anfänger, MS SQL und Zugriff über Java



## oldpasch (9. Januar 2007)

Hallo!

Ich bin blutiger Java Anfänger und hänge seit zwei Tagen an folgendem Problem fest. Auf meinem Rechner ist der MS SQL Server 2005 installiert und so konfiguriert, dass mittels TCP/IP über Port 1433 zugegriffen werden kann.
Nun habe ich für den Zugriff über Java mir 2 JDBC Treiber besorgt: Den von MS und den jTDS Treiber (Ich weiß einer reicht)...
Laut vielen Foren die ich soweit durchkämmt habe muss ich nun einfach die .JAR Datei des Treibers in den CLASSPATH meiner Anwendung aufnehmen. Ich mache das in der EaysyEclipse Distro so, das ich im Menü "Run>Run..." unter Java Application mein Projekt wähle und unter "Classpath - User Entries" mittels Add External Jar die 2 Jar Dateien einbinde. Wenn ich nun in meiner main Methode

Class.forName("com.microsoft.jdbc.sqlserver.SQLServerDriver");
Class.forName("net.sourceforge.jtds.jdbc.Driver");

einfüge und das Teil starte, bekomme ich IMMER eine ClassNotFoundException...
Ich weiß absolut NICHT was ich verkehrt mache - kann mir da vielleicht jemand helfen

Gruß
oldpasch


----------



## Billie (9. Januar 2007)

Hellas,

leider kenne ich mich in Eclipse nicht aus. Aber wenn du Windows verwendest, kannst du unter Systemsteuerung -> System -> Erweitert -> Umgebungsvariablen unter Systemvariablen den Classpath ändern. Bei mir sieht er ungefähr so aus:


```
.;E:\Programme\Java\mysql-connector-java-5.0.3-bin.jar
```

Beachte, du kannst nicht einfach nur den Ordner angeben, indem die *.jar liegt, du musst den vollen Dateinamen angeben.

evtl. hilfts,
lg Billie


----------



## oldpasch (9. Januar 2007)

...also ich hab die 2 JARS sowohl in der Umgebungsvariable CLASSPATH hinzugefügt, als auch in Eclipse unter den Projekteinstellungen. Zusätzlich habe ich die JARs noch in meine Java Runtime Environment unter \lib\ext kopiert, das soll wohl auch schon reichen. Funktioniert alles nicht.
Da EasyEclipse eine eigene JRE im Installationsordner mitbringt, habe ich auch hier in lib\ext die Dateien reinkopiert, sowie alternativ auch versucht die andere in "C:\Programme\Java\..." installierte JRE zu benutzen, immer mit dem gleichen Resultat der ClassNotFoundException...
Hilfe


----------



## Thomas Darimont (9. Januar 2007)

Hallo!

Schau mal hier:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/237091-java-und-sql-treiber.html?highlight=Eclipse+MySQL

Gruß Tom


----------

